
Show HN: Create interactive maps with one line of JavaScript - akane
https://www.chartkick.com/mapkick
======
fiatjaf
When I read "one line" I thought you were serving full-map images tweaked by
query parameters.

(Of course I ignored the "interactive" part, but it seems like a good idea
nonetheless.)

------
krapp
Don't be disingenuous about what you're actually showing people here. You can
claim to do just about anything in "one line" if you ignore the API wrapper
and remote service doing the actual work.

~~~
armandogallegos
I’m with krapp; it is completely disingenuous to say this is a one liner.

